# Full Bladder and Tremendous Amount of gas upon waking in mourning.



## Angeee (Nov 6, 2011)

Every mourning I wake up with a full bladder and a colon full of gas which I can't expel. I have tremendous pain on my right side both front and back. It takes hours before I can expel the gas. Later in the day I am not too bad unless I lie down for a nap. What is the connection between a full bladder and gas?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would think everyone has a full bladder upon waking from a night's sleep. As far as I know there is no connection between the two. In the morning everyone's GI tract "wakes up" as well so... you can expect to have more action there. Are you eating breakfast?? Because usually that will get things like gas moving. You could also try using an anti-gas product WITH your meals.


----------



## Angeee (Nov 6, 2011)

BQ said:


> I would think everyone has a full bladder upon waking from a night's sleep. As far as I know there is no connection between the two. In the morning everyone's GI tract "wakes up" as well so... you can expect to have more action there. Are you eating breakfast?? Because usually that will get things like gas moving. You could also try using an anti-gas product WITH your meals.


 Thanks, I have not found a connection either anywhere on the net. Having said that I still feel there is a connection because my symptoms are unbearable when my bladder is full. During the day if my bladder gets full I have the gas pains. I just don't let it get full to avoid the problem. Thanks for responding to my question and I will try an anti-gas product with my breakfast and other meals.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

When I have gas, usually my insides are bloated up and expanded, pushing against my bladder which makes me feel like I have to pee REAL BAD. I also notice that it works the other way, if I have to pee real bad it can feel like I also have some gas or have to poo. Not sure they actually trap each other or anything though. Maybe?


----------



## Angeee (Nov 6, 2011)

PD85 said:


> When I have gas, usually my insides are bloated up and expanded, pushing against my bladder which makes me feel like I have to pee REAL BAD. I also notice that it works the other way, if I have to pee real bad it can feel like I also have some gas or have to poo. Not sure they actually trap each other or anything though. Maybe?


Thanks for your reply. Yes that is me especially when I wake up.


----------



## mr_anxiety (Nov 8, 2011)

i can say recently i have been waking up with the need to pee, i think when you get backed up a bit things press against your bladder


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

PD85 said:


> When I have gas, usually my insides are bloated up and expanded, pushing against my bladder which makes me feel like I have to pee REAL BAD. I also notice that it works the other way, if I have to pee real bad it can feel like I also have some gas or have to poo. Not sure they actually trap each other or anything though. Maybe?


Thats the same for me. I get so bloated that it feels as though everything on the right hand side is squashed, including the lung resulting in slight breathlessness. The full bladder feeling is not through urine retention as little is passed. It makes sense that if your colon is so bloated, that it must cause 'squashing' of any organs round about..


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

People tend to produce a minimum of 30 mls of urine per hour if hydrated. So 8-10 hour sleep = 240mls - 300mls of urine....enough for a good pee !!! Stop drinking fluids earlier than you normally do in the evening if it really is a problem for you. But make sure you are getting enough during the day.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Some of the same nerves in the lower part of the body are involved in bowel and bladder control, so if serotonin is disrupted, as it is in IBS, it may also affect the bladder. And as has already been posted, a full bladder can push against the bowel and a distended bowel against the bladder. Frequent or difficult urination is one of the non-GI symptoms commonly reported by IBSers according to a UNC article called "Beyond the Bowel." It's on the UNC Center for Functional GI Disorders website and we also linked it on IBS Impact on the IBS page if anybody wants to take a look-- can't link at the moment.In my own experience, bowel discomfort triggers the bladder and bladder discomfort triggers the bowel. Like the original poster, there are many times I awaken in extreme bladder urgency beyond the usual "everybody has a full bladder upon waking" and I have gone through periods that I have had to resort to a nearby receptacle or adult incontinence products (a lot of which are not really designed for a full adult bladder suddenly flooding in a matter of seconds) to deal with it. Males can easily use a leg bag or other options; not so for females. It's not necessarily about amount or timing of drinking fluids either. I can have the same habits on successive days and some days have no problem at all. I have consulted my MD, and other problems (infection, interstitial cystitis, etc.) have been ruled out. For me, and probably for many of us, it is a secondary effect of IBS.


----------



## Angeee (Nov 6, 2011)

journ3 said:


> Some of the same nerves in the lower part of the body are involved in bowel and bladder control, so if serotonin is disrupted, as it is in IBS, it may also affect the bladder. And as has already been posted, a full bladder can push against the bowel and a distended bowel against the bladder. Frequent or difficult urination is one of the non-GI symptoms commonly reported by IBSers according to a UNC article called "Beyond the Bowel." It's on the UNC Center for Functional GI Disorders website and we also linked it on IBS Impact on the IBS page if anybody wants to take a look-- can't link at the moment.In my own experience, bowel discomfort triggers the bladder and bladder discomfort triggers the bowel. Like the original poster, there are many times I awaken in extreme bladder urgency beyond the usual "everybody has a full bladder upon waking" and I have gone through periods that I have had to resort to a nearby receptacle or adult incontinence products (a lot of which are not really designed for a full adult bladder suddenly flooding in a matter of seconds) to deal with it. Males can easily use a leg bag or other options; not so for females. It's not necessarily about amount or timing of drinking fluids either. I can have the same habits on successive days and some days have no problem at all. I have consulted my MD, and other problems (infection, interstitial cystitis, etc.) have been ruled out. For me, and probably for many of us, it is a secondary effect of IBS.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When I get bowel upsets, usually from over consuming something that is reactive--and normally on my post bm period dog walk-- gas and bladder fullness will often mask a full colon. On those occasions, passing the gas or having a pee in the woods will suddenly "present" a bowl urgency to which I was completely oblivious. It is probably "mechanical" rather than functional; but there is certainly a linkage. Mark


----------



## Angeee (Nov 6, 2011)

overitnow said:


> When I get bowel upsets, usually from over consuming something that is reactive--and normally on my post bm period dog walk-- gas and bladder fullness will often mask a full colon. On those occasions, passing the gas or having a pee in the woods will suddenly "present" a bowl urgency to which I was completely oblivious. It is probably "mechanical" rather than functional; but there is certainly a linkage. Mark


Thanks Mark now I know I am not alone.


----------

